# Is it hard to remove the Hughesnet dish????



## pakcyclist (Aug 14, 2009)

I was shocked this week to receive a call from Centurylink saying they now have broadband in my neck of the woods! From what I understand, I have to return the equipment from Hughesnet. Is it difficult removing the dish? I'm not the handyman type, but it doesn't appear to involve much more than loosening bolts. Main thing I worry about is there being a hole in the roof after the bolts are gone that results in a leak. (BTW, what size box do I need . . . or do they provide one?)


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

It's best to give Hughes a call and they can give you all the specifics. I don't have them so I can't say for sure.

Kevin


----------

